# White stuff on red Serpa tetra



## mousey (Jan 18, 2005)

3months ago I bought 3 young serpa tetras. I got 2 male and 1 female.
The female has white stuff growing across her shoulders and AT&T eh base of the dorsal fin. When I catch her in the net the roughness of the net makes the area bleed. last month I gave her a 4 day treatment with anti fungal medication. The white matter shrunk so it was flat against the flesh but it gradually came back.
I am not sure if this is true fungal infection or if it is lymphocytic disease.
She has a good appetite when she is lose in the main tank but is harassed by the male tetras.
The last batch of serpas I had did the same thing until they all died.I figured they should have lived til they were 5-6 years old but they didn't even last for a full 6 months. I got them at petsmart.Big Al's is the only other place to buy them and I have had dismal results from tetras from that store.
I like the colours they have but over the years I have no luck with them. Black skirts last me for many years and I am mystified as to why I have no luck with the red ones.


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

Serpaes are mean little boogers, always fighting. If one gets wounded, the others will hound it mercilessly, making healing very difficult, and infections hard to eliminate.


----------



## mousey (Jan 18, 2005)

Butter wouldn't melt in their mouths- never do anything when you're looking!


----------



## GoldenGirl11 (Nov 9, 2014)

It could be ich, if you haven't already separated her from the others, you may want to prepare a different tank and put AQ salt in it to see if it will help without the stress of the others hurting her.


----------



## bullseyejoey (Aug 30, 2012)

Golden girl, this thread is about a year and a half old...


----------

